# NEW OG GOON 25MM - SIR VAPE



## Sir Vape (10/10/18)

The new OG GOON 25 will be arriving tomorrow at Sir Vape. Grab yours now while stocks last!!!








https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/pre-order-goon-25mm-by-528-customs


----------

